# football playoffs... whats your take??



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jan 7, 2012)

As a misplaced Packer fan, guess who I want. heading up to the playoff games in Green Bay for the next two weekends, so the store will be closed Sat. and Mon. of the next two weeks.... sorry..on the other hand I get to pick up some supplies and save the shipping...ie: lower prices to you. 

My picks... New Orleans over Detroit
New York over Falcons

Steelers over Broncos
Texans already won


More later on the next set of picks..


----------



## Rocky (Jan 8, 2012)

I am a Steeler fan (born in Pittsburgh when the Dead Sea was just sick) and I always get concerned when they are prohibitive favorites. With the number of injuries to key players (Ben, Pouncey, etc.) and the key guys on Injured Reserve, I do not have the confidence that they will go very far in the Post Season. I think they will probably beat Denver but New England and Brady will pick us apart with our non-existent pass rush and over-rated DBs. But, hey, I have been wrong before. I had the Germans in both World Wars.

For now I am picking Pittsburgh over Denver and Atlanta over New York.


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 8, 2012)

Born and lived in Houston for 47 years ... yesterday was a good football day.


----------



## jdmyers (Jan 8, 2012)

I would love to see a rematch of my steelers and the packers especially since my very first batch will be ready for my superbowl party


----------



## Flem (Jan 8, 2012)

*
Go Steelers!!!!*


----------



## Rocky (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, for once I am sorry I was right! That was really "fugly" but it was a great run for the Steelers considering all the injuries. I think in a way it was a "mercy killing" because next week would have been really bad at New England. Say what you will about Brady, but I think he would have picked us apart. Especially if Ike Taylor would have forgot to bring his dog. I feel the Steelers lost this game in San Francisco when they played Ben instead of Charlie Batch. I would have rested him both for that game and the Cleveland game. Oh well, a hundred years from now it won't make any difference.


----------



## rob (Jan 8, 2012)

Go Vikings!!!


----------



## timber (Jan 8, 2012)

*Go Washington Vintners!*


----------



## robie (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry Steeler fans! 

I was at the game last night. It was unbelievable how much celebrating was going on in and around that stadium even 30 minutes after the game was over.


----------



## harleydmn (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry, but I was happy to see the Steelers go down. But, than again I am a Ravens fan!


----------



## Flem (Jan 9, 2012)

I guess every team has to have at least one fan!! LOL


----------



## joea132 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm a misplaced Packers fan too. I went to Green Bay a couple of years ago to see Aaron put the Lions 0-16. What an awesome city with amazing fans.


----------



## twistedvine (Jan 10, 2012)

First and formost, there is no such thing as a misplaced Packer fan. After all, we are Americas team. The only NFL franchise to be owned by the fans for the fans. We all know where I am going...The Pack will meet young Tebow in the Super Bowl and crush his tiny heart!


----------



## edv (Jan 10, 2012)

Wah! My Chargers aren't even at the dance!

My worst nightmare: NY Giants vs Broncos in the Super Bowl.

My realistic prediction: The Saints against the Patriots in the big game...Saints to win!


----------



## joea132 (Jan 10, 2012)

twistedvine said:


> First and formost, there is no such thing as a misplaced Packer fan. After all, we are Americas team. The only NFL franchise to be owned by the fans for the fans. We all know where I am going...The Pack will meet young Tebow in the Super Bowl and crush his tiny heart!



A Cowboys fan might argue with you about the "America's Team" thing. But I agree. I want to buy some stock in them next time they offer it!


----------



## robie (Jan 10, 2012)

twistedvine said:


> First and formost, there is no such thing as a misplaced Packer fan. After all, we are Americas team. The only NFL franchise to be owned by the fans for the fans. We all know where I am going...The Pack will meet young Tebow in the Super Bowl and crush his tiny heart!



Oh Yah, and terroir only exists in France... 

That Denver/Pittsburgh game was just incredible, from the standpoint of someone who was lucky enough to actually have been there. 

Unlike what happens in New Orleans when the Saints win, no one torn anything up, no one was walking on the hoods of cars at intersections, and no one threw bottles through plate glass windows... all in "fun", mind you. I used to go to New Orleans at least once a year until I had the misfortune of attending a Saints game... haven't been back since. A real turn-off.

However, I do still like the Saints and Drew Brees. 

Nope, everyone was just cheering and jumping and maybe occasionally rubbing it in to the many, many Steeler fans, who were there. I was surprised at how many Steeler fans were in the ball park. They really support their team.


----------



## twistedvine (Jan 10, 2012)

joea132 said:


> A Cowboys fan might argue with you about the "America's Team" thing. But I agree. I want to buy some stock in them next time they offer it!





The stock is still being offered...

http://packersowner.com/

or 

http://www.packers.com/


----------



## twistedvine (Jan 10, 2012)

twistedvine said:


> The stock is still being offered...
> 
> http://packersowner.com/
> 
> ...





Just be mindfull that as an owner you can no longer LEGALLY gamble on any NFL game...


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jan 10, 2012)

Giants kinda scare me a bit for this weekend, think it will end close to what the last game with them did, still Pack on top ... over all..Packers and New England with the Packers going back to back again.

As for stock, I have the application on my desk, just need time to fill it out.

Packers have more loyal fans than any other team... Just try to get season tickets..

As for "misplaced" I mean I don't live in Green Bay anymore... Still try to park at the old house if I get there in time.


----------



## joea132 (Jan 12, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Giants kinda scare me a bit for this weekend, think it will end close to what the last game with them did, still Pack on top ... over all..Packers and New England with the Packers going back to back again.
> 
> As for stock, I have the application on my desk, just need time to fill it out.
> 
> ...



The stock is all well and good but can never be transferred except for am immediate relative and cannot be sold. And if you cash it in its worth $0.025. I love the green and gold but prefer to keep my green in better investments!


----------



## twistedvine (Jan 12, 2012)

The stock was never sold as a investment. It was sold to help offset the cost of stadium upgrades. It helps so that local tax payers aren't stiffed with the bill like Miller Park (Milwaukee).


----------



## JohnT (Jan 12, 2012)

*Giants?*

OK, So no-one here is a Giants fan?

My buddy, an avid NE fan, bet me 2 bottles of wine on the NY / GB game. As a Giants fan, I was obligated to take the Giants (no points). 

My Giants are famous for one thing. They tend to loose to bums (take the Red Skins, for example), but tend to "bring it" when faced with a real tough team. 

The last time the Giants made it to the big show, they won 10 straight games on the road. 

When the Giant are out of it, however, I root for "anyone except Dallas or Philidelphia"!


----------

